# 16/10 vs 11/8



## Spiff (4. Januar 2011)

Hi

es heisst ja immer 16/10 oder 11/8er Schlauch. Worin liegt da der unterschied? Spürt man da was vom Durchfluss sprich mehr Speed oder ist das zu vernachlässigen? Zurzeit habe ich 16/10 aber ist mir irgendwie zu dick, zu viel Schlauch im Gehäuse. Mit 11/8 gefällt es mir besser deshalb überlege ich mir ob ich nicht wieder umsteigen soll. Müsste aber neu Anschlüsse und Schnellkupplungen(Koolance) kaufen ---> sehr teuer. 
Daher bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich umsteigen soll. 

Gibt es überhaupt Kupplungen für 11/8 Schlauch? Hab grad keine guten gefunden nur solche von Phobya.

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir bei der entscheidung helfen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. Januar 2011)

Bleib doch einfach dabei. Wenns dir zu teuer ist. Der Druchfluss könnte etwas inken, was man aber an den Temperaturen nicht bemerkt.


----------



## Speedi (4. Januar 2011)

Also ich habe auch 16/10 Schlauch drin und find ihn eigentlich ganz gut.
Wobei es viel Schluach werden KANN, wenn viel gekühlt werden soll...
Aber obs doof aussieht muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Und wenn's dir zu teuer ist, dann bleib einfach bei den 16/10 Schläuchen, wie KingPiranhas schon sagte^^


----------



## Spiff (4. Januar 2011)

Die Kupplung sind halt so teuer 

Glaub auch das ich bei 16/10 bleibe da es nicht wirklich eine Auswahl an 11/8 gibt. 

Finds halt auch mühsam den Schlauch von den PSTüllen zu würgen, ist immer so anstegend. Gibt es da eine guten Tipp wie man den Schlauch da einfach rauf und wieder runter bringt?


----------



## VVeisserRabe (5. Januar 2011)

wie siehts bei dir mit engen radien aus? wenns etwas dünner sein soll gehen vielleicht 13/10er
wie schon oft gesagt wurde ist alles über 60l/h nur mehr optik/pralerei


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Januar 2011)

Spiff schrieb:


> es heisst ja immer 16/10 oder 11/8er Schlauch. Worin liegt da der unterschied? Spürt man da was vom Durchfluss sprich mehr Speed oder ist das zu vernachlässigen?



Beim Durchfluss bringt es -je nach System- mal mehr, mal weniger. Bei der Temperatur bringt es in allen mir bekannten Messungen nichts erwähnenswertes.

Hauptgrund für 10/16 ist i.d.R. die Optik, Hauptgrund für 8/11 der Preis oder der Wunsch nach Schraubtüllen.



> Zurzeit habe ich 16/10 aber ist mir irgendwie zu dick, zu viel Schlauch im Gehäuse. Mit 11/8 gefällt es mir besser deshalb überlege ich mir ob ich nicht wieder umsteigen soll. Müsste aber neu Anschlüsse und Schnellkupplungen(Koolance) kaufen ---> sehr teuer.
> Daher bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich umsteigen soll.





> Gibt es überhaupt Kupplungen für 11/8 Schlauch? Hab grad keine guten gefunden nur solche von Phobya.



CPC ist gut (siehe auch). Der Widerstand ist zwar höher, als bei VL3N, aber noch gut nutzbar und der Preis ist im Gegenzug deutlich niedriger.
Bei den Anschlüssen (mit etwas Glück auch den Kupplungen) würde ich mich an deiner Stelle im Marktplatz auf die Lauer legen. Wir haben hier immer wieder Leute, die aus Gründen der Optik von 8/11 auf 10/16 umsteigen wollen -> Tausch?




Spiff schrieb:


> Finds halt auch mühsam den Schlauch von den PSTüllen zu würgen, ist immer so anstegend. Gibt es da eine guten Tipp wie man den Schlauch da einfach rauf und wieder runter bringt?



Nach allem, was ich (als 7/10 Nutzer  ) gehört habe hilft
rauf: In heißem Wasser weich machen
runter: Abschneiden - sonst nichts

Das ist halt das Problem, wenn man Tüllen nimmt, die eigentlich 1-2mm zu groß sind, damit der Schlauch auch ohne Sicherung hält.
(wobei ich ganz ehrlich sagen muss: Ich habe gerade eben getestet, ob 8mm ID Schlauch auf den "7,9mm" CPC-Kupplungen genauso gut hält, wie 7mm ID - und jetzt krieg ich den nichtmal da runter, obwohl er ja eigentlich locker sitzen sollte  )


----------



## DAEF13 (5. Januar 2011)

Ich mach den Schlauch immer ab, indem ich versuche, mit einem (feinen) Schlitzschraubendreher (2-3mm) unter den Schlauch zu kommen und ihn dann abzuhebeln. Man muss aber aufpassen, dass man die Beschichtung auf den Tüllen beschädigt.


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Januar 2011)

Den Schlauch auf keinen Fall gerade abziehen. Sondern abwechseld zur Seite biegen, dabei leicht ziehen.


----------



## Moose83 (5. Januar 2011)

VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> wie siehts bei dir mit engen radien aus? wenns etwas dünner sein soll gehen vielleicht 13/10er
> wie schon oft gesagt wurde ist alles über 60l/h nur mehr optik/pralerei



13/10 ist von der Verlegung ja total fürn A....Der knickt sehr schnell


----------



## Spiff (5. Januar 2011)

Also über 13/10 Schlauch hab ich bis ez auch nicht viel gutes gehört. Und es ist eng^^ wird alles Wassergekühlt.

Werde vieleicht mal auf Schraubanschlüsse wechseln evtl. bringt das ja auch schon ein paar Vorteile


----------



## rUdeBoy (5. Januar 2011)

Wenns eng wird würde ich 11/8 nehmen... da lassen sich enge Radien verwirklichen (noch geringere als bei 16/10), außerdem ist es mit verlegen leichter weil der nicht so steif ist wie 16/10.


----------



## Speedi (6. Januar 2011)

Spiff schrieb:


> Also über 13/10 Schlauch hab ich bis ez auch nicht viel gutes gehört. Und es ist eng^^ wird alles Wassergekühlt.
> 
> Werde vieleicht mal auf Schraubanschlüsse wechseln evtl. bringt das ja auch schon ein paar Vorteile



13/10 lass mal schön bleiben^^ 
Schraubanschlüsse haben eben den Vorteil, dass der Druchmesser genau dem Innendurchmesser des Schlauches (also hier 10mm) entspricht und du den dadurch wesentlich leichter abbekommst, als bei PS-Tüllen besipielsweise.
Für den festen Halt sind dann die Überwurfmuttern zuständig, die du nach einmaligem festen Andrehen auch leicht abbekommst.

Nur kann ich da nicht die Schraubanschlüsse von Bitspower empfehlen, da muss man den Schlauch wie bei Tüllen raufprügeln und die Überwurfmutter lässt sich nicht ordentlich aufdrehen, sitzt schon bei der Hälfte extrem fest.
Habe mir damit schon eine Verschraubung und ein Schluchstück zerlegt  (mit ner Greifzange... )

Gruß,
Speedi


----------



## Spiff (6. Januar 2011)

Bei der nächsten Bestellung hol ich mir einfach mal von jedem Anschlusstyp einen, und vergleiche die mal. https://www.aquatuning.ch/shopping_cart.php/bkey/67ccc1a494ec6402053106d1a660f096

Wenn es mit einem Anschluss dann wirklich viel besser geht werde ich mir die bestellen. Hab halt momentan ca. 30 Anschlüsse und hab am anfang einfach mal die billigsten genommen


----------



## rUdeBoy (6. Januar 2011)

Mit 16/10 Schraubanschlüssen gibts unter Umständen Platzprobleme auf manchen Kühlern (NB/SB, Hf Surpreme z.B.).

16/13 ist ähnlich schlecht, vllt. noch schlechter als 13/10 zu verlegen.
Perfect Seal würde ich auch mal testen.


----------



## Speedi (6. Januar 2011)

rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Mit 16/10 Schraubanschlüssen gibts unter Umständen Platzprobleme auf manchen Kühlern (NB/SB, Hf Surpreme z.B.)



Ich habe nen Ek-Supreme HF und 16/10 Schraubanschlüsse, passt ganz locker^^ 
Noch 3-4mm Platz bei aufgeschraubten Anschlüssen... 

Gruß,
Speedi


----------



## bundymania (6. Januar 2011)

rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Mit 16/10 Schraubanschlüssen gibts unter Umständen Platzprobleme auf manchen Kühlern (NB/SB, Hf Surpreme z.B.).
> 
> 16/13 ist ähnlich schlecht, vllt. noch schlechter als 13/10 zu verlegen.
> Perfect Seal würde ich auch mal testen.


 

Jep, bei 16/13er Schlauch ist die Wandstärke nicht gross genug, um enge Radien zu ermöglichen. Aus der 13/10er Abteilung ist der Koolance Schlauch mit am besten. Beim Masterkleerschlauch gibt es eine neue Revision. Die Retailpakete ähneln nun von Farbe- und Eigenschaften den deutlich teuren Primochill Schläuchen


----------



## rUdeBoy (6. Januar 2011)

Speedi schrieb:


> Ich habe nen Ek-Supreme HF und 16/10 Schraubanschlüsse, passt ganz locker^^
> Noch 3-4mm Platz bei aufgeschraubten Anschlüssen...



HF mit Kryos verwechselt 
Bei dem isses nämlich zu eng wenn ich mich recht erinner... oder ich verpeil wieder was... einfach zu früh vom Wecker geweckt worden


----------



## Spiff (6. Januar 2011)

Also PS-Tüllen hab ich momentan überall. Find die nicht so der Hit ( wie erwähnt Schlauch geht schlecht rauf und runter).


----------



## cann0nf0dder (6. Januar 2011)

nope, bei dem kyros war es in den testrevisionen zu eng diverse magazine etc... hatten probs und haben nachgefragt 
angeblich sollte des zum launch der verkaufsversion gefixt werden .... bei meinem kyros cuplex hab ich auf jeden fall noch abstand zwischen meinen 16/10 schläuchen. je nach schraubverschluss sollte das passen, hab zwar nicht genau die spaltmasse im kopp, aber nen finger krieg ich atm mindestens noch dazwischen 

perfect seal tüllen gehen ganz einfach drauf, mit typischem haarfön anwärmen und rauf damit, extrems einfach 
ab hab ich bisher nur mit hilfe eines skalpells geschafft


----------



## snapstar123 (10. Juni 2011)

Ich nutze 11/8 und bin sehr zufrieden mit Schraubanschlüssen das einzigste was mich nervt ist das es Primochill Schlauch nicht in der Grösse erhältlich ist, also nur Masterkleer oder Tygon ansonsten perfekt die Grösse , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## watercooled (12. Juni 2011)

Also am Durchfluiss ändert das nichts! Imo ist der 16/10 nur besser zu verlegen


----------



## HAWX (13. Juni 2011)

watercooled schrieb:
			
		

> Also am Durchfluiss ändert das nichts! Imo ist der 16/10 nur besser zu verlegen



Wohl eher anders rum


----------

